# NEW Custom Welfelt raft frame for sale $1100



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Man - I have never seen one of these. I think I got confused when the title said 'lightweight' but there was a Yeti cooler involved. That looks like a rad design though. Does the frame mount to the thwart tabs of the raft?


----------



## Theonlyaliwade (Jul 5, 2016)

donutboy said:


> Man - I have never seen one of these. I think I got confused when the title said 'lightweight' but there was a Yeti cooler involved. That looks like a rad design though. Does the frame mount to the thwart tabs of the raft?


The cooler is not a part of the sale or frame. It is just in the photo. The frame attaches with straps and into thwart hooks. I had an extra set of thwart hooks glued to the raft.


----------



## kewilliam1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Interested. Where are you located?


----------



## Theonlyali (Jun 11, 2021)

kewilliam1 said:


> Interested. Where are you located?


Carbondale, CO


----------



## Theonlyaliwade (Jul 5, 2016)

kewilliam1 said:


> Interested. Where are you located?


Carbondale


----------



## kewilliam1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ever get down Durango way?


----------



## Jeremy.wallace (Jun 20, 2021)

Have you taken a cooler along with you? How do you strap it in? What don't you like about the frame?


----------

